# Water drying a natural



## ArjunD (Apr 4, 2011)

Just went fork hunting with my Dad and picked up a nice fat fork. I like the wide forks in this.

Okay I read somewhere about water drying the forks. Sap come out of it. So I'm going to dip this for a month and remove it.

Anyways more on it after a month.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Nice fork, very nice...


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

thats a beautiful natural! what does the water do? thanks john


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

Nice Slingshot


----------



## chillinorway (Mar 10, 2011)

The clue here is that the water replaces sap which makes it not crack? Why does water not make it crack when drying contra sap drying?


----------

